# Wainwrights vs Skinners



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What is better what's price range etc

Maya seems great on skinners apart form often loose stools with what i thought was worms at first but figured it was just rice.

I never thought about it till I notice WW do Salmon, Maya likes fish and tends to eat it much better than other food. Since a few people feed it i'm wondering how it compares to skinners as i'm not to thrilled with Maya's stool.

Thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

A year ago I would have said skinners but now I dont think that much rice is great. My theory was that altho the meat content was low, I could top that up. Doesnt lower the rice quantity tho

Not sure how it compares in price to WW but [email protected] do a kibble called Fishmongers which is v similar to F4Dogs. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/137394-fishmongers-dry-dog-food.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

My dogs pre-fair the taste of wainwrights.....looks like skinners isnt as good tasting to my lot.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine has wainwrights Salmon and Potato (puppy variety), he eats it well, we didnt seem to get on too well with a couple of JWB rice varieties we tried.

The Salmon and Potato he likes, and we top up with tinned fish and treats etc just for a treat. He is on the leaner side of Springers so just keeping an eye on weight as he grows just to make sure he isnt too skinny.

Breeder also mentioned skinners, so i guess it is like most of the foods of a certain standard some suit your dogs and some not so, and sometimes they just dont like the ones that are maybe best for them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Skinners do a salmon and rice too. Mine do very well on skinners but not all dogs do well on the same food. I'd not be happy with loose stools, so if I were you I'd give wainwrights a go. My friend just moved her GSD over to wainwrights from arden grange (no other reason than it's easier for her to get). And he's doing very well indeed.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Our Foxhound puppy stopped eating Skinners, just walked away from it.

She loves Wainwrights, a mix of wet puppy food and dry large breed puppy food. Her stools are much firmer and less frequent on Wainwrights too.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Both of my dogs seem to do well on Skinners (a nice weight and excellent coats), but i do also feed them raw tripe .


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> Skinners do a salmon and rice too. Mine do very well on skinners but not all dogs do well on the same food. I'd not be happy with loose stools, so if I were you I'd give wainwrights a go. My friend just moved her GSD over to wainwrights from arden grange (no other reason than it's easier for her to get). And he's doing very well indeed.


Maya is fed the salmon and rice skinners but I agree i'm not happy with loose stools so will give WW a go


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Roz is on WW dry complete mix but shes not keen on it. Have been having to mix in a bit of wet to get her to eat it. Often though she will pick the wet bits out and leave alot of the dry.

Think i might change her right over the wet once my bag of dry runs out. Just chuck a mixer in. Touch wood her tummy has been alright so far on this wet stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Roz is on WW dry complete mix but shes not keen on it. Have been having to mix in a bit of wet to get her to eat it. Often though she will pick the wet bits out and leave alot of the dry.

Think i might change her right over the wet once my bag of dry runs out. Just chuck a mixer in. Touch wood her tummy has been alright so far on this wet stuff_

You could try mixing the wet with hot water before you mix it with the kibble. Make it into a gruel type consistency so it coats the kibble then she cant pick it out
Or, if you take the bag of WW back to [email protected] and tell them she has gone off it and you would rather put her onto wet, they will either give you a full refund on the bag (no matter how much is left)or you could exchange it for wet. 
Give them a ring to double check but I know that is their policy and it would help you out too:thumbup:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Lula was on WW wet with some Burns dry. The Burns ran out and we bought WW salmon and potato. She definitely likes the WW better, and after just 2 days output is a lot less :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gosh, it's interesting to hear that WW produces less output than Burns. Not surprising because Burns has a lot more rice/cereal but lots of people swear by it and it's a name I would have thought superior to Wainwrights


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just an update Maya's been on it, what a week now? fantastic really pleased :thumbup: she's solid and dosen't look like she has dead worms in her stool :scared: wish I had rearlized eariler and she seems to eat it without too much fuss


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad it has worked out with the WW.

I think most people know by now that I have fed ww salmon and potato to mine for 3 to 4 yrs and they have good soft silky coats and good formed poo and alway's calm.

I have used skinners F/T on them and they also had bouts of looseness in and out....so 1 is now on WW s&p also mixed with JWB cereal free and that works for her....and other back on WW s&p :thumbup:

What suits them suits me.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear it's going well. The biggest part of skinners is rice so may be that was the problem.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We are moving Ruby onto the WW salmon and potato too, cos we like what it does to Rolo.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> We are moving Ruby onto the WW salmon and potato too, cos we like what it does to Rolo.


My friend has 2 springer's and has fed WW s&p like myself for 3yrs and they are both looking good and also very calm


----------

